# The most expensive wood in the world?



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

*The most expensive wood in the world?*

I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.

It is listed at a price of ZAR440 000 per cubic meter. ZAR is South African Rand. We use the metric system, same as Europe, so let me Americanize….One meter = 39.37". A cubic metre equals 39.37" x 39.37" x 39.37" = 61023.38 cubic inches…. A board foot is 144 cubic inches…. Therefore 1 cubic meter = 61023.38/144 = 423.77 board feet.

With the exchange rate at about 1 US $ = ZAR 7.50, it means the price here for African Blackwood is around US$138/board foot. I have no idea of American timber prices, but that still sounds pretty expensive!

The second most expensive wood on my list is Brazilian Rosewood. This one converts to US $ 51.90 per board foot.

For comparison I converted a few more (Prices given are all per board foot)

Local Pine : US $ 0.90
African mahogany: US $ 5.38
White Oak Prime : US $ 5.50
Purple Heart : US $ 7.72
Walnut Prime : US $ 9.60 
Native Hardwoods: US $ 2.20 These include woods like Assegai, Cape Beech, Candlewood, White Pear.

It will be interesting to compare. What is the most expensive, commercially available wood in your area?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I'd put Lingum Vitae up there at the top (ironwood). very unique lumber, and trunks are generally only 12" wide making availability less then other trees that can yield more lumber.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


A few years ago , one of my local lumber suppliers was selling exotic woods such as Ebony by the OUNCE , never mind by the board foot ! That was here in Massachusetts USA


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Lignum is very expensive I bought a smal piece about ten inches long by four inches by tw inches was nearly eighty pounds on ebay.Alistair


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I'm probably one of the few people on this board who actually buys some of these expensive woods on a somewhat regular basis.

In my experience, gabon ebony and pink ivory are both more expensive than african blackwood. I'm guessing at the prices a little, but I know I am close. For me I pay approximately the following, per board foot for these woods -

Pink Ivory - $80 - 100 
gabon ebony $70 - 90
african blackwood $60 - 80 
amboyna burl $60 - 80
Brazilian Rosewood - - not available from any source I buy from 
kingwood $40 - 50
lignum vitae $30 - 40

by contrast I buy - -

while oak $4 -6
red oak $3-5
purpleheart $8 -10 
bubinga $12 - 25 or more depending on the amount of figuring 
walnut $5 -7

As a note - I can never get african blackwood or amboyna burl in very big pieces.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Rich what do you think of Abura I have anice big thick kiln dried plank of it about 12 feet long by 4inches thick by12 inches wide I paid a lot for it but I think I'll cut it up for woodblanks what dou you think how do you rate it quality/price wise?Alistair


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Rich, thanks for the prices. Guess I am not so bad off after all and lucky with some:

Pink ivory $24 !!!!
Kingwood $43
Bubinga $12
Lignum vitae - Nowhere to be found


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


this is very interessting becorse is deffently not esay to get hardwood in Denmark
or at least I havn´t found a supplyer yet
but to see what prizes I can expect when I want to buy some hardwood is great
thank´s for bringing it up

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


i just look for the latest limb that has fallen…...price…..free….....lol…..i sure love working with those exotics…but my wallet surly is in rebellion…..


----------



## Edward83 (Jun 21, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Teak $27 BF
cocobolo $20 bf
Wenge $15 bf
These are the most expensive I can get without going online to order, but I am amazed to see the differances according to region because I get purple heart for $4 and bubinga for $6-12


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find some rather pricey stuff … here

By the way … my birthday is in May ;-)


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I got some 1"x1"x12" Lignum Vitae at Rockler for $1 each few months ago.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Veracruz, Mexico: maybe I´m not doing so bad afterall:
Spanish Cedar $3.00 bf
Teak: local $4.20 bf
birmanian teak $20.00 bf
Pukte (Bulletwood) $8.00 bf
Jatoba $5.25 bf
Granadillo $8.00 bf
Black Walnut $11.00 bf
Chechen (black poisonwood) $8.00 bf
Melina $0.80 bf
Ziricote $45.00 bf
Lignum Vitae $65.00 bf


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Div, what made me think you grow all those exotics out in your back yard….lol


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Cher, I've actually planted around 300 trees, all sorts…my way of giving back for what I take…Now I only have to wait around 150 years before I can harvest some nice timber….!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Div, keep planting you never know what the scientists invent, a pill to live longer…lol.

Did you graft the trees or did you buy them?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Some bought, very small…some from cuttings…some given…some stolen(tiny ones from next to public dirt roads!)


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I meant cuttings….. you must have a lot of energy…......they way you work


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


The most expensive I've found along with the other listed woods is snakewood…if it can be found it is usually very very expensive.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


reggiek, snakewood? never heard of it, will look it up.

Cher, must have something to do with lack of TV ;~).... or maybe lack of paying work….


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


It is nice to watch TV now and then. I watch it when I need a rest and promptly fall asleep. Ok that is when I go to bed anyway.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Ha,ha! I'm just revving you with the TV thing! You are a night owl like me hey!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I love night time I seem to have more energy then. Only thing is I cant go and make a noise in the garage after 10pm because my neighbours bedroom window is only about 8 metres away and he is a wonderful neighbour so I dont upset him.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


African Black Wood $ 138.00 a board foot….

Sending me some for free…..

Priceless!!!!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


6735-32 Avenue, 53142


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


My man was just trying to remember the name of the black wood there last night! I wanted to know what the huge trees were in the movie "The Gods Must Be Crazy" (Boabobs -right?). I told him that there was someone on here who lived in South Africa. I saw your new blog while trying to learn to navigate this site, which made me think to look at your others for answers, and -whalah! even more than i could've thought to ask! (even the meaning of "bf") -thanks!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Christine. Actually Baobab trees. "Kremetart" in Afrikaans, my mother tongue. The biggest one here has a trunk diameter of 16 meters!


----------



## Leo (Jul 11, 2007)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I have to add my 2 cents to this. I'm a believer that Snakewoodl, from Suriname, and agreed, Mpingo (African Blackwood) are neck and neck for the most expensive woods in the world. But running a close race is prime Amboyna Burl. When you get a nice piece of this burl, it is probably the most attractive piece of wood you will ever lay eyes on. As you can see, I use a piece of it as my main picture here. It's beautiful. It resembles a tree on fire from the inside out. Another expensive wood in my opinion is Camel Thorn from Namibia Africa. About $50 a bd. ft. And of course, we can't forget about Pink Ivory from South Africa. Of course, the best piece of wood, is the one you are working on at the moment…......... have a great day working on yours guys.

Leo


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2011)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Hey Gusy,

I heard that Agar wood is Much costly, Could anyone tell me the cost of Agarwood per KG.

Vicky


----------



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


I think Black and White Gabon Ebony is the rarest wood in the world. Cant find it anywhere online or in stores. Experienced lumber buyers laughed at me when I said that it does in fact exist.

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Black & White Ebony (Diospyros embryopteris) is a rare and unusual specie of the Ebony family. It has heartwood that is creamy white with contrasting veins of distinct black running through it. The grain of the wood is generally straight and the texture is fine to medium. It finishes to an incredibly smooth, high luster. Black and White Ebony is principally available from Southeast Asia, Burma and Laos. Like Gabon Ebony, due to the extreme expense of Black & White Ebony we make it only into keychain kubatons.

All three woods in the photo below are Black and White Ebony Kubatons. This wood is cut across the grain rather than along the grain which gives the rather dramatic look of ovals and circles. The recommended finish of gloss Lacquer is shown and brings an incredible luster to the wood.


----------



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Dusty

End grain cut… Nice!! I like the cross grain cuts too. You get more likeness to marble figure that way, especially since ebony has no uniform growth rings.

Me and a couple of partners went in on some Gabon Ebony and got a 2 big slabs of the black & white and and put deposit on 3 more that took about 5 months to receive. Just got them in (rough) and started workin them. Well worth the wait…..

Incredible stuff. Check out my spalted B & W Gabon Ebony on my spalted blog.

Do you turn those key chains?

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Sorry , not my work . I forgot to quote the source on that info and photo. I just Googled B&W Ebony after your comment and found that info : )


----------



## Bespokecm (Nov 26, 2012)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Anyone interested in south african "Exotics" Msg me, currently can offer pink ivory, as well ironwood in fairly large quantities and a few other exotics in smaller quatities. Currently I have 3m3 of pink ivory in stock.


----------



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


"Sorry , not my work . I forgot to quote the source on that info and photo. I just Googled B&W Ebony after your comment and found that info : )"

No worries friend. Cool looking stuff. I believe this B&W Ebony to be of the Asian species. The one I am referring to is from Africa.

I posted a pick of a turning black with bug holes that I am filling with resin. The big slabs are incredible…..

Some of it is exactly the same as the Asian and other pieces have 10x the character!!!

Wood Gloat Coming Soon!!!!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

..... WAIT A MINUTE… Pink Ivory slabs?!!!! Pics? Size?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------



## woodcraver1010 (Jul 17, 2013)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


The most expencive wood is agarwood from southeast asia the wood.comes infected in the 7th year for growers but does grow wild it produces a.resin when its fungi is introduced to the tree the resin goes for $5,000 per pound and I saw another expencive wood ebony gabon goes.for $150-$200 a board feet not sold more than 6" wide but up to a couple.of feet long it think 48" but the wood is as black as wood can come the blackest wood.in the world found on www.hearnehardwoods.com the best sorce.of exotic wood I have found on the web domestic and exported woods.

From woodcraver1010


----------



## woodcraver1010 (Jul 17, 2013)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


The resin found in the agarwood tree's trunk and is used for perfumes and other beauty products they say that 3 drops of this perfume that made from the resin can smell up a hole.room and can last on a wrist for days after showering also but is highly regarded as the most expencive tree you can grow this tree even tho it on the in dangered species list but 1000 seed go for $100-$150 that would cover a few acres lost of income highest income you would make of any tree I would grow black walnut agarwood and any other super expencive bf wood too if I had some land I would make millions of this tree for sure imagine what 5 or 10 trees would produce between wood and the resin oil yea¡!!!!¡

From woodcraver1010


----------



## woodcraver1010 (Jul 17, 2013)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


This is koa figured acacia koa unbelievable looking wood would be great to work with but around $45-$65 a bf

From woodcraver1010


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


In Brisbane it wood(pun) have to be pallets, 
you have to drive there to pick them up, 
load them yourself, 
pull them all apart by yourself
remove all the foreign objects.
then dress them for use.

Don't get suckered into paying high prices for timber (only mugs do that) 
Work the LJ site and close by fellow LJjs (including Cher! and I didn't even know she was into woodwork along with singing!)

I visited Degoose a couple of months ago and got 1/2 a car full for about $100.


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


Purple Sandalwood is by far the most expensive of all the fauna in the world. IF you can ever get it.. you will pay $1,500.00 a board foot. It was a royal wood the Chinese used and only the royal court carpenter could posess it. It is grown in parts of India and maby along the border of China. It is truly amazing! especially the A grade logs. sort of resembles brazilian rosewood (which nobody can get anymore) legally that is. or you can not ship it out of the country if you do have some…..even if it is a part of a guitar..serious restrictions. Ive never seen purp sandalwood except for in pics..would LOVE to have 1 board ft of it  next i would say the regular indian sandalwood as far as pricing. then Brazilian rosewood (guitar backs) you can buy braz rosewood (dalbergia *************************) if you can source it in the country your in, you just cant import it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...


A few years back along the coast of North Carolina a storm uncovered a pile of ancient cypress that had been buried for a few thousand years.
The contractor that dug it out planned on milling it and selling it for something like $4,000/bd. ft.

I don't know if that ever worked out, but it was on TV all over the Carolinas.


----------



## GCM (Jan 12, 2012)

woodspark said:


> *The most expensive wood in the world?*
> 
> I just looked through the latest price list from one of our local timber merchants. The most expensive wood listed is African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon). It is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood.
> 
> ...












A bit out of date - prices are for rough sawn…


----------

